# Help about the SANCHO PANZA



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

I need help from my BOTLs. What is the best vitola of the 
* SANCHO PANZA family and why?
*

I need some advice.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Questions like these are too subjective. The only way to know is to taste them for yourself.

With that said, think salty. Good salty! :ss

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=147716


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> Questions like these are too subjective. The only way to know is to taste them for yourself.
> 
> With that said, think salty. Good salty! :ss
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=147716


I understand that, but if i get other peoples opinions, I can learn and minimalize the numbers of cigar size I choose from. isn't that why we are all here to give our opinions on sticks that we all taste differently.

and, what does salty mean?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Salty means salty. However, what I taste may not be what you taste, so what good is that? :r That's why I really don't care what others think about a cigar, just what I think. I've just never understood these kinds of questions. I reckon I just look at it in a different way. Plus there are many reviews already written, begging to be read.

Besides, they are cuban. They are all good!  Especially the aged ones. :ss


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Sancho Panza Beli from a 50-cab if you can find them.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

There aren't that many vitolas available from this marca. Try them all!


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

In the Sancho Panza line, I preferred the Non-plus best. I found the Belicoso to be too boring for my taste, but others have really liked it.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

As much as I do enjoy the Beli's and the Non-Plus, in this brand, the Corona rocks!!!
Tasty salty fries.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree on the Corona's, one of my fav's. The Sancho is also an amazing smoke!:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am a fan of the Belis with a couple years on them....Saltylicious!!


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

My favorite of the line is the Non-Plus. 07 is smoking quite nicely right now. I find the line is not as salty and grassy as it used to be. I also find that over time, those characterstics diminish. However, if you smoked it side by cigar with another cigar it would still be very apparent.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Beli's are good, and I also really dig my Sanchos...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Those salty sanchos are pretty good, but that just sounds soooo wrong :r


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

The box of '05 Non-Plus I had were great. I am going to have to get some more.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I have no experience with Sancho Panzas, but I looked them up in the MRN. He seems to favor the Corona Gigantes about which he says "No doubt the best of all models". About the Coronas, he says they are "A great cigar when well aged".


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Belicoso, Molino, Corona, in that order.
Just IMHO...


----------



## MrStogie (Oct 15, 2007)

The coronas Sancho is much better tasting then the belicosos if you ask me.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I like the Belicosos and the non-plus. The bachilleres are good as well but kind of hit and miss for me.

The Sanchos are quite impressive and thoroughly enjoyable although they are more of an event to smoke.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I have only had two experiences with the Sancho, and both have been very tight draws. Dale is right though, the first one I struggled through lasted more than 2 hours.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Sancho Panza Beli from a 50-cab if you can find them.


Those are fantastic if you can find them. But they aren't bad out of a dress box, either. The Belicosos and the Coronas are my two favorites--not sure which of the two I prefer more.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Molino, Corona, Non Plus, Belicoso in that order for me


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

vanderburg said:


> I need help from my BOTLs. What is the best vitola of the
> * SANCHO PANZA family and why?
> *
> 
> I need some advice.


I am partial to the Corona, because they are gooood. You may detect a slight salt taste but, you will also detect other delicious flavors as well. They did however, discontinue them but, some can still be found. If you do, get some!:dr


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I really like the Belicoso; the Bachilleres is a nice quick smoke.

I had a Non-Plus from a sampler and wasn't happy with it at all; tight draw, flavor was off...but I attribute that to travel conditions and chance. I'd try another one...I would find it hard to believe that all the vitolas of a certain marca are as bad as the worst one you've smoked.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

hmm. very little love for the molinos? one of the few londsales left - very good, earthy, leathery (which i suppose is my defintion for salty). my fave in the line...


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Here is where I would rate the different vitolas, IMHO of course:

1) Coronas (almost sugary, creamy w/fruity/kosher salty undertone)
2) Non-Plus (more fruity than the coronas)
3) Belicoso (with age = better of course, saltier than the two above, a bit more tannic when young)
4) Bachielleres (I haven't had any new production, so I'm not sure how they are now, but these are a great sort of tres petite)

This is one of my favorite flavor profiles. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. I would select a size to your liking and pull the trigger on a box. If you don't like them, I'm sure you won't have a problem getting rid of them :ss

EDIT: I'll have to buy some Molinos now after reading this thread, DOH!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Smoked the belicoso last night. Outstanding smoke. Didn't pick up the salt, but it was very flavourful. Highly recommend picking a few of these up if you get the opportunity. :ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

the corona is the shit.

bruce


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

broozer said:


> the corona is the shit.
> 
> bruce


What a surprise to see you in this thread, Bruce.

:r:r


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Other then the one post stating what MRN's preference was I can not believe that no one is touting the Corona Gigante. My favorite by far, think I have gone through 4-5 10ct boxes in the last year.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Other then the one post stating what MRN's preference was I can not believe that no one is touting the Corona Gigante. My favorite by far, think I have gone through 4-5 10ct boxes in the last year.


well, if i had to place them in order of my preference:

1) corona
2) molino
3) corona gigante
4) belicoso
5) sancho
6) non plus
7) bachilleres

bruce


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> Other then the one post stating what MRN's preference was I can not believe that no one is touting the Corona Gigante. My favorite by far, think I have gone through 4-5 10ct boxes in the last year.


Only smoked a few but to me they were a snooze. Too mild and not much going on.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Other then the one post stating what MRN's preference was I can not believe that no one is touting the Corona Gigante. My favorite by far, think I have gone through 4-5 10ct boxes in the last year.


i have about 100 of these set aside aging in cabs. all of mine are from '03 and they are outstanding. hell, i think i'll smoke one today in fact.

bruce


----------

